# Are Home Theater Magazines out of touch with the average person?



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Granted most of us in here and on forums tend to be slightly more savvy on the whole HT thing than the general public, but do the Home Theater mags really have their finger on the pulse of reality?

I saw an article for a budget Home Theater that was DIY and the budget- a mere $50,000. Then I saw another article about a $10K DVD player, not a High Def player (well it upconverts) or a dual format player, but just an upconverting DVD player. And yes... they say it was incredible and a bargain.

Some people think I am nuts for having both a Bluray player and and HD DVD player as well as a 55" SXRD and a 106" projector setup, but I assure everyone I put my system together over a period of time and did not spend anywhere near $50K on it.

Some, even a few on here may scoff at my system, but all together I think I have less than $5K in everything. Some of the components may have some age on them like the Bose 501's I got for $45 back in '85, but they still perform exceptionally well and in my opinion better than a lot of the tiny bass challenged slim line speakers out now- including Bose' own Acoustimass system.

I don't feel that I am a novice or have something on par with HTIB, but sometimes these magazines make me feel like I have a slum system since I don't have $200/foot speaker wire or a $20K DVD player. I sit back and look at my system and think, 'Man it looks great, could $45,000 really make it that much better?'

Personally, I think not. Yes I could have the newest of everything available, but sometimes new brings lots of bugs. Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining, I am just wondering if I am that much out of the loop on things and the average person or even the average person on here has systems like they showcase in the magazines.

I thought it would be an interesting thread if nothing else.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It's probably more like a $30,000 system to us, since a professional installer installed it and made $20,000 profit. :sarcastic: Actually I in no way know that to be true and it's a mile long exaggeration, but I suggest many homeowners do exaggerate the value of their home theaters. You and I are the diy'er and we shop for bargains, best bang for the buck. If I were wealthy and had the extra money and spending it didn't concern me all that much, I'd hire it out and buy nothing but the high dollar stuff. Would that $50,000 system sound $45,000 better than the $5,000 system, probably not ever.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I spent plenty of time over seas when I was in the military and one thing that time provides is plenty of boredom! Boredom turns to fantasy thinking (no not that kind!) and then self reflection.

I know I will never have the money that Bill Gates has, but I have daydreamed about winning the lottery and I have realized that I love to research things and look for the best value. So for me personally, I'd still be a bargain/value/performance hound, but just one that had money!

Sonnie I agree that even in the mags for the 'DIY' features they always have contractors and that's big bucks right there, but the $20K DVD player blew my mind. (Okay okay, it was two units, a DVD transport and then the output, still a lot of money to me) I'll have to find the magazine and article on that one.

I've seen some pretty amazing home systems that people put together for pennies on the dollar of what I see in the mags. Granted I know they are also trying to sell advertiser space and with that pitch some outrageous systems, but my point and question is all that extra money really an improvement? I'm sure it would improve my current setup some, but I am realistic and know I can't afford the things they call 'bargains'. I somehow doubt that many can.

My system... when my son was up he had a friend over an they were getting ready to go out running around. I forget what I had on but it started raining in the movie and there was a thunder clap. His friend looked across to the window in the adjacent living room to see if it had started raining and ruined their plans. I was pleased!

So I guess I am saying if things like that, or my wife getting up to answer the phone because it really sounded like it was our phone ringing and not the one on the movie... how much better and realistic can it get? When does the placebo effect come in and at what dollar amount?

Again, I thought this was an interesting topic, but then again, my wife also says I'm strange!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I'm well over $10k since I started with an unfinished basement. So when adding up all the materials... :spend:. There were only two things I didn't do myself and that was the rough-in plumbing (hate doing waste lines - vents) and the sheetrocking. So adding it all up... :spend:

mech


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah that can add up.

We're deciding if we are going to stay in NY or move back to PA. If we stay here I will be adding a room onto the house for a dedicated entertainment room and that will dramatically raise the price of things, but still I feel my actual components will be well under anything I have seen as 'budget' systems.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Mech, check this out, I have been playing around with it and it's pretty cool...Sketchup. 

I'm sure you've seen this but it's a very slick program for doing design layout for exactly what you are doing right now.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, what HT mag are you reading? I don’t recall _Sound and Vision_ or _Home Theater Magazine_ being big on systems of this “caliber.” Any system with $5k in electronics should be a really nice one, IMO.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Wayne I'm digging up some of the more outragious articles now! Some of these are mind benders of what they say is a bargin system, and... made me feel oh so poor!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm about $12,000 just in equipment, one 50" RP LCD monitor, One AV receiver, one DVD player, one center, two mains, two surrounds, and one sub. For the most part, yes... I think many of the mags are out of touch.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Mark does that count a room addition, acoustic treatments... or just components?

I think this thread might start to be of interest to members joining to get a feel for what us 'common' people do and how we set things up.

Once I move or build an addition on, my budget will be through the roof and some will say it's unrealistic, but the bulk of it will be construction costs which to me does make sense as the total cost of things.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

$10k for components, speakers, TV, etc., isn't all that hard to do.

$20k for a DVD player is crazy.

Guess it just depends on what you want, how much of a budget you're on, and so on.

I've been reading Stereophile lately. I've found they run the gamut. I've seen nice reviews for $300/pr speakers, $1,500/pr speakers and others. But their "Product of the Year" for 2006 was a $100K (yes, that's $100,000) turntable. Now that's super-crazy!

I read "Home Theater" from around Thanksgiving last year. They did a review of the Anthem Statement D2, which is about $5k. They were talking about "normal" TVs, and stuff. They reviewed the Outlaw RR2150 receiver and Totem speakers. All pretty much normal stuff. 

So I guess it just depends.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Well my girl thought I was crazy when I bought a krell 3250 which I ended up selling about 4 months later lol. Currently I got about 10 grand into my setup but I know it would be over 20 grand if best buy/magnolia was to build a similar system..


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

wbassett said:


> Mech, check this out, I have been playing around with it and it's pretty cool...Sketckup.
> 
> I'm sure you've seen this but it's a very slick program for doing design layout for exactly what you are doing right now.


I have it installed on my laptop but I haven't had much time to play with it. It seems like a pretty good program for free! :bigsmile:

mech


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd guess component wise I'm under $5k easily. My goal was to build the theater first with a good projector and then come back later and spruce things up a bit audio-wise. I think I found the right forum for that! :bigsmile: But my money tree didn't produce enough this year so.... :rolleyesno:

mech


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

wbassett said:


> Mark does that count a room addition, acoustic treatments... or just components?


Nope,.. no nuthin' :bigsmile: Just a TV, receiver, DVD, and Speakers. And nothing top o the line,... just pretty decent equipment.

FWIW:

Mains ~$3000 Pictured to the left :cunning:
Center ~$900
Surrounds ~$1500
Sub ~$2300
TV ~$3200
Receiver ~$1200
DVD ~$129


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

@ Value for the $$, I"ll put my system up against anyone.

$1200 51" Tosh RPCRT
$175 JBL S38ii (L&R) 
$100 JBL S Center (C)
$100 JBL N24ii (LS&RS)
$250 Pioneer vsx-d850s
$115 Athena AS-P300 (Sub)
$150 BFD, Soundlevel Meter, misc
$220 Oppo 981
$300 12 OC703 Panels, DIY
$75 Tripp Lite HT Powerbar 10 Surge Protector
$100 Monoprice Cables
$20 Cinderblock Speaker Stands w/ fabric
$20 Staples cabinet on wheels for components
---------------
$2825 Total

My HTPC that I just completed will add about $600.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

I think the law of diminishing returns kicks in somewhere well before $tens of thousands (in any countries currency). There will always be a difference in quality, but as the price goes higher that difference becomes much less observable. E.G a $20K dvd player may be better than a $400 dvd player, but you'd probably need specialist equipment to measure that difference. 

I personally don't read magazines concerning HT or home entertainment simply becasue all I need to know can be found using the universal technology report index.


----------



## bsoko2 (May 9, 2007)

The gear featured in all of those HT mags are so far out of reach for the average Joe. They aren't realistic at all on what the ordianry working stiff can afford and taking into account the WAF (wife aprroval factor for purchases). There needs to be a publication like Maxium PC for HT buffs. Anyway, I started out last September putting together a HT system. I didn't know what I was doing until I started reading all the forums that I could find on the internet. The only new componet that I have is my HDDVD AX2 player and HSU 3.3 Turbo sub. All the reast of my gear is used (7.2 system with JBL & Infinity speakers and Pioneer 74TXVi reciever), from craigslist and ebay. I have around 2300 into it so far.

Bill


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

Slightly off topic I suppose as I only listen to stereo, but I think the same principles definitely apply, and YES I do think it;s an interesting topic, one of my major bugbears in fact!

Re the $20 000 player, I had a similar thing with cdp's years ago. Long story, but I auditioned side by side my el-cheapo Marantz cdp/minidisc against the (back then) $12000 MF tri-vist, ie $600 vs $12 000.

After an hour of comparing I finally started to hear the differences which whilst desirable were very subtle. Worth 20 times the price? Not on your nelly.

Added to that the DIY nature of a lot of people here as mentioned by Sonnie, I built my own speakers with quality drivers and have tri-amped them with the deqx. I use bog standard amps that I happened to have laying around (which the deqx corrects for as they form an integral part of the chain anyway) and not only do i have a system that holds it's own for a fraction of the price of some that are bandied around in the hi-fi press, it kills them.

Sure, I could be 'bigging me up', but I heard the Wilson Grand Slams ( I think they were) of course with dual Halcro amps and speaker cable as thick as your thigh and I was stunned. Rubbish. Maybe that is a tad melodramatic, but I suppose I formed that opinion precisely because I expected the system to sound like something worth (I dunno) $100 000.

If I'd heard it blind I might not have been so dismissive, but would not have come away impressed in any case.

I've often reflected on the minor sonic differences and price ratio of the cdps' I mentioned, and compared that with the HUGE differences back in my youth between a top of the line Marantz direct drive turntable compared with say the Rega 3, and then the HUGE differences again between that and the LP 12.

Seems today that with electronics the differences are not vast, and has been mentioned the diminishing returns very quickly sets in. Of course with turntables the differences become apparent because of mechanical engineering, not electrical engineering.

I mean, isn't it true that there are only a few different transports around? (feel I've heard that somewhere) In other words, more likely as not the transport that might be in the top of the line Meridian is the same one as in a very much cheaper player from somewhere else.

As I say, not HT but very much similar.


----------



## obiwan (Apr 14, 2007)

Terry, you do get around don't you. Hey I have an LP12.


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

Most of the mags are out of touch with us average joes. case in point, the last couple of months of Sound and Vision have had oliver stone and baba booeys home theaters highlighted. if i had some of that stern money i could put together a mega high end system. but i do like to look at what is on the horizon on the tech front. like most technology what is unaffordable now will be more so in the near future. sad but true for us "home theater geeks" the equipment in these mags are like the playmates in Playboy. nice sexy gear that we can't have or afford! but we can alwyas dream :daydream:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The question I always think about when looking at articles on super high end systems (Though the director of Men in Black has a screening room with the $600 NHT m6, pretty affordable), is what lessons can I take from these huge installs, and have them trickle down. Hiding cables, running extra wire, creating an equipment closet, all of these are lessons you can apply on a small budget.

Also look at their mistakes. I'm amazed at how many high end systems sacrifice placement and setup for aesthetics. Speakers crammed into bookshelves, light flooding through windows, lack of acoustic treatment. Not everyone has to watch in adedicated cave, but it's nice to know that even the bigwigs answer to home decor concerns.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Good points. Yes it is fun now and then looking at ultra high end setups and seeing how people with unlimited money go about resolving things. Sometimes that does spark ideas or even ways of improving things.

It was also mentioned that what we see often trickles down in a few years to stuff we may be able to purchase, so it's a look into the future in that respect.

I guess where I was saying they are out of touch in my opinion is when they do a review on a $10,000 projector and talk about it being a bargain. True it may be a bargain seeing that lesser quality technology a few years back was many times that price, but they tend to come off with the air that it's a true bargain and anything less isn't worth it. Now, I know all magazines are not like that but many do tend to feature only the ultra high end of things and there are some exceptional performing pieces of gear that aren't nearly as expensive.

Marshall, why not mention this in your pod cast?  The difference between reality and some of these articles.

I've been busy, but I will look up some of the rather outrageous ones I saw mentioned as bargains when in reality they cost more than some people's cars or even their house!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

wbassett said:


> Marshall, why not mention this in your pod cast?  The difference between reality and some of these articles.


Ha, I try to in every show, perhaps not as blatently though. For instance, in my last podcast, I mention that starting by trying to find the weakest link in your system is better than throwing your money at new speakers or a new receiver. 

S&V and others often showcase $30,000+ theaters with obvious problems. My favorite was one with hellish-red ambient lighting. Think about how that would effect the color on yor projection screen. Just goes to show that money doesn't surpass a little know-how and a good setup.

I'll have to editorialize on these types of articles in a (near) future episode.


----------



## <^..^>Smokey Joe (Jun 29, 2007)

I worked in a sound recording studio in the UK for a few years in the 90's.
The setup for monitors were valued at 40000 pounds sterling. What I must say is that there was a pile of amps driving the audio system, in comparison I would hazard a guess that 1 amp systems as most Home theatres are will not be able to compete with amps for every channel sound, no matter how expensive the tag is. Considering this was for a stereo setup, not 5 or 7 point surround makes it even more costly.
The studio room itself was actually a sound box, it was designed as part of the sound system, not many home theatres go that far. 
Even then we haad problems, we had 60-80hz escaping through the ground annoying the locals.

Ever since then I have never heard any system come close to the separation, detail and range that was in the studio setup. As close as being there with no extra, and that was the point of it.

For me any system that has tone, flavour, a sound, is distorting the material in some manner.

But after all that, like video and skin tones, get that right and you are mostly there, for sound it's vocals for speech, although we also like base ina tribal way too. (Although teenagers a specifically excited by upper mids like electric guitars). 
Get the speech area clear, so that it cuts through the rumble of base and other muddiness of movie audio sound tracks.

I personally use a cheap HTIAB, I will be going to a amp system when I up date to HD. 
Now because I spent a bit of time balancing the sound levels to the viewing positions I get good sound relative to be able to hear the speech. Using compression on the system helps to keep explosive moments under control, whilst again allowing the speech to cut through.

Personally I find the difference in the systems very small, but you pay for adjustability.

Same with video isn't it, you pay for adjustible.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

<^..^>Smokey Joe said:


> The setup for monitors were valued at 40000 pounds sterling. What I must say is that there was a pile of amps driving the audio system, in comparison I would hazard a guess that 1 amp systems as most Home theatres are will not be able to compete with amps for every channel sound, no matter how expensive the tag is. Considering this was for a stereo setup, not 5 or 7 point surround makes it even more costly.
> 
> The studio room itself was actually a sound box, it was designed as part of the sound system, not many home theatres go that far.


I know you are only talking about stereo, but this sounds like the original THX setup and certified installations before they decided to lower the standards to 'out of the box' units. All THX installations used to be setup, calibrated and certified by a THX specialist that was also certified. Yes those are high end and ultra systems, but not something the average or even above average consumer could afford.

I like the analogy made earlier that these systems are more like pin up models than real women.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, by the way, the $20K DVD player isn't made up or a myth if anyone was thinking that, it was the Meridian 800 CD/DVD-Audio player; $19,450 to $22,450. I'm still looking for the article that said it was a bargin.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

wbassett said:


> Oh, by the way, the $20K DVD player isn't made up or a myth if anyone was thinking that, it was the Meridian 800 CD/DVD-Audio player; $19,450 to $22,450. I'm still looking for the article that said it was a bargin.


I'll take TWO!!


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Home theater mags, like any kind of specialized mag are in touch with what boosts circulation, and what maximizes advertising revenue, i.e. they are in touch with their own bottom line. This is not unlike the movie studios that produce the content we have to watch on our HTs. I have gotten up from too many movies and remarked "That sucked." too many times. I am happy I have "only" spent ~$3k on the setup. (That is equipment prices, no room treatment, DIY install, and computer not included since I bought it for desktop use anyway.)

So are HT mags in touch with the "average" hobbyist? No way, since that would not maximize revenues. They are selling: Big $ systems and their advertisers are looking for new business. 

OBTW, save your money on the audio cables. The $200/ft speakers cables are for suckers.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

gsmollin said:


> Home theater mags, like any kind of specialized mag are in touch with what boosts circulation, and what maximizes advertising revenue, i.e. they are in touch with their own bottom line.


If they want to stay in business, they are. Of course, this means including materials that will get and hold readership, regardless of whether the "average" reader can/will buy the equipment.



> So are HT mags in touch with the "average" hobbyist? No way, since that would not maximize revenues. They are selling: Big $ systems and their advertisers are looking for new business.


Well, then, how do you define "average?" In the case of any successful medium, it is based on the demographics of their target audience. Too often, people define "average" too personally. Everyone here is way above average (with a nod to Garrison Keillor).:T

Kal


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Kal Rubinson said:


> ...Well, then, how do you define "average?"...
> 
> Kal


It's the first statistical moment of the population.

However, in many populations, even large ones, the average, or mean, is skewed by the highest entries. The best example is real estate, but I think that carries over to "home" theater. Then the best way to characterize the population is the median. The home theater mags are not aimed at the median, at least in their editorial content. Advertising is, however, since that has to be more pragmatic. So you will see a big ad for the Panasonic $3,600 projector, but the cover article is about the Runco $36,000 PJ.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

gsmollin said:


> It's the first statistical moment of the population.


Perhaps, then, I should have asked for a definition of the population. My point is that any publication must interest and keep its readership by including content that they find relevant. Certainly, the world's population, as a whole, is not the target population; it is a small subset who want to read about particular items.



> However, in many populations, even large ones, the average, or mean, is skewed by the highest entries. The best example is real estate, but I think that carries over to "home" theater. Then the best way to characterize the population is the median. The home theater mags are not aimed at the median, at least in their editorial content. Advertising is, however, since that has to be more pragmatic. So you will see a big ad for the Panasonic $3,600 projector, but the cover article is about the Runco $36,000 PJ.


Again, my issue is not statistical but practical. It is likely that the target audience of readers actually likes to read about the Runco even though they may buy only the Panasonic. If so (and I think it likely), then the content is entirely appropriate. 

Why are there no Bose ads here?

Kal


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I do agree that it is interesting and fun to read about bleeding edge technology and seeing various setups does give people ideas and goals to shoot for.

My main point was when the magazines talk about high end, or bleeding edge and then as I mentioned say what a bargain it is as if everyone can scrounge around pocket change and come up with $10 or $20 grand.

I understand that these magazines aren't going to be reviewing Durabrand HTIB systems, nor would I want them to. They do however give the impression that Home Theater, especially when projectors are involved are a luxury for the rich, and even their common/budget setups are not realistic for the average person looking to set something up. By average, I don't mean those that have a $49 DVD player and a $100 Sherwood receiver, I'm talking about people like us and many that do read their magazines.

I also like cars and do love to read about the newest Porsche or Ferrari, but in reality my last sports car was a Trans Am. It was fun to read and dream but when it actually came to buying a 'toy' those magazines were useless in my decision making. Same goes for reviews on projectors or other ultra high end gear that are really only targeted for commercial or the indepenantly wealthy.

Now I must say the HDTV reviews I have seen were all very informative and did include the very sets that most consumers were interested in. I have no problem with articles on high end gear, it just came across the wrong way (to me at least) when they were refering to them as bargains. Sure they may be a bargain to some people (those that read the car magazines for Porsche and Ferrari with the intent of *actually* buying one ) but I really think for most people it's just an interesting read and something they would love to have, but then go to Best Buy to look at HDTV's and players.

Also as I mentioned I've seen HT rooms listed as bargin DIY setups that many on this site would have some trouble raising the funds to do without taking out a second mortgage. 
So I am saying to me in some ways they are out of touch and think it would be better to just say "this is an example of the best of the best, but for most people this is probably more realistic..." Of course that wouldn't bode well with some advertisers 

For example I know many people with projector setups. It is very realistic to be able to add a projector and screen for around $2K to $3K (depending on the price of the projector of course) and that includes the screen, cabling, mounts... that's a huge difference than $50K for a 'bargin' system. Many people convert their basements or a spare room, yet when I see a basement conversion, it's usually a 'bat cave' (I saw one that literally looked like Batman's Batcave) or as Sonnie mentioned, the article says DIY but they actually had contractors do most of the work. Wouldn't it be nice to see some realistic 'bargain' systems that real people have done but also look incredible? Our own Home Theater Gallery and the thread in the Screen forum showcases many fantastic Home Theater setups, ranging from very economical, to the same cost as the magazine featured theaters. The main difference is as I just mentioned, only some of the systems and setups were $50K 'budget/bargain' systems. Many are extremely attainable but a lot of people that read the mags but don't scour forums probably dismiss that type of setup as a fantasy, just like I thought when I saw a $20K CD/DVD player


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Bill-

That's all very reasonable and the unqualified use of the terms "bargain" or "reasonable" is irresponsible. Sometimes, it is an insensitivity to the perspectives of others. Sometimes, it is simply to be provocative. (I've done that.:mooooh 

That said, I trust that any economically successful publication has assessed its readerships interests and needs accurately. Few of us would be the "average" reader in any one, let alone all of them.

I am not trying to defend anyone's editorial policies, btw, just trying to be reasonable.

Kal


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

If you look up the new Astin-Martin on Edmunds, you may find the testimonial from the guy who has owned Ferraris and Lambourghinis, who thinks the A-M is a "bargain". So it all is relative. Still, a R&T magazine with readership of 100,000 writes articles about cars that sell hundreds. Are they writing seriously to their average reader? Yes and no. The average reader will never own the A-M, or the Ferrari, so why not read about them? A Trans-am you can test drive at your local Pontiac dealer, so who needs to read about it?

The same is true for the Runco home theater. I, for instance, plan to never own one, so a review in a magazine is reasonable read. Still, it is not a "bargain" to the average readership, and such statements ring false.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

gsmollin said:


> The same is true for the Runco home theater. I, for instance, plan to never own one, so a review in a magazine is reasonable read. Still, it is not a "bargain" to the average readership, and such statements ring false.


I totally agree that it is a reasonable read and article, and I also enjoy reading about high performance gear whether it's cars, computers, or HT gear. In that sense it shows us what is out there and what is capable of being done. We all know that a $1000 projector isn't going to perform like a $250,000 Runco Signature Cinema SC-1. It does though tell us a few things to look for in the less expensive brands, so that is of value. The thing is I think they should say exactly that. 

I'd like to see more of a balance with high end and realistic end both being presented and both being stated as to what they really are. Certainly we all would love to own the best available, but many times that's just not realistic. So we make decisions and sometimes compromises. Some of the articles (not all) tend to have an elitist air to them. I would accept an article that said 'This isn't practical price wise for the average or even above average consumer, but the quality (not value or 'bargain') is beyond reproach.' That is fair and valid.

I don't consider myself a poor person, so that's not why I started this thread at all. It's not just me either, I personally know others that have said the same thing about some of these magazines. The other comment I hear is some people say 'Man, maybe this is out of my league' or 'I really must be poor...' In that sense it could actually dissuade some people rather than build more sales and future consumers. The person that buys the $1000 projector today, usually ends up wanting an upgrade down the road. If that person walks away because of $50K budget DIY Home Theaters being featured as well as HT setups in the hundreds of thousands because it doesn't seem feasable to even think about setting one up, what did they [magazines] really end up accomplishing? If they sparked excitement by showing people what can be done on a more realistic budget wouldn't that be better?

Sure, they should continue to have the ultra high end reviews and articles, I'd just like to see a little more balance is all. And they need to stop saying how much a bargin $200 plus HDMI and speaker cables are!!


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

wbassett said:


> ... And they need to stop saying how much a bargin $200 plus HDMI and speaker cables are!!


Don't hijack your own thread by bringing up cables. HDMI is my pet peeve in HT. The broadcast studios can run HD signals round on an RG-58U cable using the HD-SDI, but we're saddled with that miserable HDMI albatross.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Nah wasn't highjacking, it's part of the whole topic. Some mags do say these high priced cables make a difference when they don't... but flip the page and what do you see? An advertisement for high priced cables!


----------



## MakeFlat (Mar 30, 2007)

If you ever count the hours you put into your AV system over the years, what would be the value added worth of your system?


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Don't ask, even I can't count that high!


----------



## dynamowhum (Oct 3, 2006)

I voted over $5,000 my electronics and associated bits will come in over $7,000 when currently plan is complete. However if you include the room I pretty much built by myself from the ground up then you are talking much more serious money. Hey when it is completed as per current plans and it is not up to par, guess what?


----------



## nitrox1 (May 26, 2007)

The HT mags are for the most part out to lunch on most of what they print. I think part of their strategy is to make their readers feel like they got a bargain when they purchase this stuff in the real world. The internet auction sites are full of equipment from those who paid too much, and could not figure out how to use after the tech left. Which is fine by me.
I spoke with an internet seller, who only sells vintage speakers, and he told me not to get rid of my large advents because to buy something comparable in sound and quality I would have to spend $2500. or more. I guess what I am trying to say is that all the newest stuff that the HT mags put out are not necessarily better, but newer and more expensive.:reading:


----------



## Fred33 (Sep 4, 2007)

I am just starting out, but I found from reading the mags and then actually going out and talking with people I got different opinions. I found that you have to find a common with all the information and take the good with the bad. The best way that I found was to try out the products that I can afford and use my own judgment. Mostly the mags point me in the right direction.


----------

